# Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: 
Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?​*
Quelle:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neu...t-schnupperfischen-gegen-tierschutz-1.5428618

Weil PETA gegen den Vorsitzenden des Erlanger Bezirksfischereivereins geklagt hatte wg. einem in Augen der spendensammelnden Tierrechtsorgansiation "tierschutzwidrigen" Schnupperfischen, will die Landtagsabgeordnete Gabi Schmidt von den Freien Wählern mit einer Anfrage an die Staatsregierung Klarheit über die Zulässigkeit von "Schnupperfischen" schaffen. 

Laut Frau Schmidt würden Fischerei und die traditionelle Teichwirtschaft in Mittelfranken nun mal eine große Rolle spielen.

Ebenso wichtig wäre ihr natürlich auch das Tierwohl und dass die Fische nicht unnötig leiden. Man müsse Tradition und Fischgesundheit zusammenführen und brauche klare Vorgaben.

Ebenfalls will sie wissen, ob diesbezügliche (sich ja bekanntehält rmaßen häufende) Klagen schon irgendwann mal Erfolg hatten in Bayern und wie viele das wären.

Frau Schmidt hält Veranstaltungen wie das ‚Schnupperfischen‘ für eine gute Sache, wenn das Wohl der Fische gewährleistet wäre..

Die Position von PETA, die jede Nutzung von Tieren durch Menschen so oder so ablehnt, ist eh bekannt..

Man darf gespannt, ob, wann und wie nun Bayern diesbezüglich rechtliche Klarheit, wie von Frau Schmidt gefordert, bekommen werden.

Ob und wenn ja, wie sich der bayerische Landesfischereiverband zu diesem Antrag und dem Punkt Schnupperangeln positioniert und ob, und wenn ja wie er versucht auf die  Politik da Einfluss zu nehmen, geht aus dem Artikel nicht hervor.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Danke dir fuers schnelle informieren, habs auch auf fb mitbekommen eben... starten wir doch mal ne Wette, oder Umfrage, wann der LFV Bayern sich hierzu einschaltet, und vor allem, obs wieder ne Watschn fuer den dreisten AV gibt, etwa a la ja was kommt der auf so bloede Ideen, sich so weit in die Grauzone des unsicheren rechtl Raums zu begeben... man kann inzw echt nur noch heulen ueber den Zustand des Angelns in D.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Ich hab nach erstem Überfliegen dazu auch nix auf der FB-Seite oder HP vom bayerischen Fischereiverband gefunden..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Das Schnupperangeln ist ja definitiv Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht. Das kollidiert ja schon mit dem Abknüppel-Paragraphen im bayerischen Fischereigesetz. Ich kann nur sagen, dass diese Aktion der Erlanger bei allen umliegenden Vereinen nur Kopfschütteln ausgelöst hat, weil eine Anzeige absehbar war. Hier in der Gegend laufen Hundertschaften PETA-Anhänger rum. Aber so wie ich den Vorsitzenden kenne, war ihm das von vorn herein klar und er will das ganze Thema mal grundsätzlich geklärt haben. Ich finde das etwas naiv, aber schaun mer mal ...

Ich erwarte jedenfalls keinerlei Unterstützung der LFV Bayern für die Erlanger. Das würde allen bisher seitens des LFV Bayern gegenüber Vereinen gemachten Ansagen widersprechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Wieso ist Schnupperangeln grundsätzlich Angeln ohne Verwertung?

Ich kenn das auch direkt mit anschliessendem Grillen und Räuchern vom Fang, je nach Verein.

Dass sich der bayerische Verband für Angler oder Angeln einsetzt, erwarte ich auch nicht wirklich, aber wie sagt der Kaiser:
Schaun mer mal..


----------



## Laichzeit (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Es geht nicht darum, ob der Fisch verwertet wird, sondern ob das Töten eines Fisches durch eine nicht sachkundige Person gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt.
Darunter fällt auch das Töten von Fischen im Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Fischerprüfung. Die Sachkunde hat man rechtlich gesehen erst nach bestandener Prüfung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Warum sollte es?

Gibt genügend BL,in denen das praktische töten nicht einmal auf dem Lehrplan steht.

Jeder Karnickelfreund,kommt schliesslich auch legal ohne Sachkundenachweis aus.


----------



## Deep Down (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Zu dem findet das unter Beaufsichtigung einer sachkundigen Person statt!


----------



## Laichzeit (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Zum nicht gewerblichen Töten von Wirbeltieren braucht man gar keine schriftliche Bestätigung der Sachkunde, die wird vom Tierschutzgesetz für Angler so nicht gefordert, aber von der Landesfischereiverordnung (BW).
Dass daraus ein rechtliches Problem entsteht, wurde mir bei meiner Fischerprüfung vom Lehrgangsleiter erklärt.
Wenn für das Töten von Tieren ein Sachkundenachweis erforderlich ist, muss der vorhanden sein, auch wenn es unter Aufsicht eines Sachkundigen geschieht.


----------



## torstenhtr (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

@Laichzeit


> Darunter fällt auch das Töten von Fischen im Vorbereitungslehrgang zur  Fischerprüfung. Die Sachkunde hat man rechtlich gesehen erst nach  bestandener Prüfung.



Du solltest dich besser informieren. Gemäß TierSchG §4 Pkt. 1a ist ein Sachkundenachweis nur Personen erforderlich, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig regelmäßig Wirbeltiere töten.

Für alle Anderen genügen "Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten" (siehe §4, Pkt. 1) - das kann wie in Brandenburg mittels eines Faltblatts vermittelt werden. Der Betreuer kann das richtige Töten auch kurz demonstrieren.

Viele Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Danke Torsten, stimmt genau so.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Mit genau der von Laichzeit geschilderten Argumentation wurde von einem Kursleiter hier in BW den "Schülern" das Abschlagen von Forellen verweigert, nur ausnnehmen durften die Kandidaten die Fische dann selbst.
Eigentlich absurd, wenn schon die Chance besteht mal zu üben und dies unter Aufsicht!
Dies zeigt mal wieder wie kaputt und verlogen diese Gesetzgebung ist und vor allem an der Praxis vorbei geht!

Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mit genau der von Laichzeit geschilderten Argumentation wurde von einem Kursleiter hier in BW den "Schülern" das Abschlagen von Forellen verweigert, nur ausnnehmen durften die Kandidaten die Fische dann selbst!
> Eigentlich absurd, wenn schon die Chance besteht mal zu üben und dies unter Aufsicht!
> Dies zeigt mal wieder wie kaputt und verlogen diese Gesetzgebung ist und vor allem an der Praxis vorbei geht!
> 
> Jürgen



Meine Prüfung ist erst 5 Jahre her, auch BW, uns wurde erzählt, dass das Töten im Vorbereitungslehrgang illegal oder höchstens eine rechtliche Grauzone ist. 
Die Begründung ist tatsächlich falsch, ein schriftlicher Sachkundenachweis (in Form des Angelscheins) ist nicht erforderlich.
Aber der vernünftige Grund nach § 17 TierSchG für das Töten von Fischen als Lehrzweck durch alle Teilnehmer ist fragwürdig und eher die rechtliche Stolperfalle.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

@Laichzeit, der von mir berichtete Fall ist ca. 3Jahre her, als zwei meiner Kumpel den Kurs belegt hatten.
Wie man mit Fischen umgeht, haben die Jungs zuvor schon bei mir gelernt!
Der vernünftige Grund wäre jedenfalls gegeben, da die Fische anschließend vor Ort geräuchert und gegessen wurden, aber trotzdem?

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Aber der vernünftige Grund nach § 17 TierSchG für das Töten von Fischen als Lehrzweck durch alle Teilnehmer ist fragwürdig und eher die rechtliche Stolperfalle.




Hallo,

warum? Die Fische sind ja für die Pfanne bestimmt.
Bei uns kann jeder Lehrgangsteilnehmer seinen Fisch (wahlweise Karpfen oder Regenbogenforelle) mit nach Hause nehmen und wenn mal einer keinen will, es gibt genug, die auch zwei nehmen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Das ist wie beim Wettfischen. Der vorrangige Grund zählt und der muss sinnvoll sein. Wenn der sportliche Wettkampf im Vordergrund steht, liegt kein vernünftiger Grund vor auch wenn die Fische danach gegessen werden.
Töten als Lehrzweck wäre dann kein vernünftiger Grund.

Das alles spiegelt selbstverständlich nicht meine eigene Meinung wieder. Der Einstieg ins Angeln sollte so leicht wie möglich sein und die Menschen von einem naturfernen Vegetieren abzuhalten ist für mich Grund genug zum Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Begründung ist tatsächlich falsch, ein schriftlicher Sachkundenachweis (in Form des Angelscheins) ist nicht erforderlich.


Diese Begründung wird selbst von Juristen (GF LSFV-SH, Vollborn)  wider besseren Wissens gebracht, um den Touriangelschein (dass man Sachkunde nachweisen müsse) im Parlament zu verteidigen,  wegen der vielen Kohle für die Verbände und ihre Vereine ...

Nach dem Telefonat u. a. diesbezüglich habe ich Herrn Vollborn dann auch wieder das Sie angeboten (war mal per Du mit dem) ..

B-W macht auch angeblich ca. 300 - 400.000 €  pro Jahr ca. mit Prüfungen, Unterlagen etc., auch immer mit dem Argument Nachweis (der nicht notwendig ist, nur das befolgen).

Da nutzt man als Verband halt jede Möglichkeit, um diese Einnahmen zu erhalten, auch wenn die juristisch nicht haltbar sind....

Zudem ist das nicht der Knackpunkt, der bleibt nach wie vor, dass PETA das (natürlich falsche) Argument bringt, man dürfe grundsätzlich nur Angeln, wenn die Verwertung der EINZIGE Zweck wäre - abgesehen dass man zig weitere sinnvolle Gründe laut TSG anführen könnte, ist auch schon die Hege gerichtlich anerkannt, nicht nur Verwertung..

Das ist aber nunmal der Punkt, um den es bei den Anzeigen von PETA bei sowas immer geht..


----------



## Lajos1 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Hallo Laichzeit,

ich bin aber schon der Meinung, daß es sinnvoll ist, einem Neuling zu zeigen und auch selbst ausführen zu lassen, wie man einen Fisch tötet und ausnimmt etc. und da dieser Fisch nachher auch noch gegessen wird, möchte ich die Staatsanwaltschaft sehen, die dann Ermittlungen wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz aufnimmt.
Beim Wettangeln sieht die Sache allerdings anders aus, da diese ja grundsätzlich nicht gestattet sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Ich bin gespannt was da am Ende dann für eine Antwort rauskommt. 

Um den Sachverhalt zu verstehen, muss man sich erstmal einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen. 

Sowohl bei der Planung, als auch bei der Durchführung und am wichtigsten bei der Berichterstattung über Angelveranstaltungen im Rahmen von Ferienprogrammen, "Schnupperfischen" usw. muss man in Bayern sehr gut aufpassen um sich nicht angreifbar zu machen.  

In Bayern gibt es neben dem Fischereigesetz und der Ausführungsverordnung auch noch sogenannte Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen ( http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayVwV97457/true?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1 ) dort wird sich auch zum "Heranführen von Kindern und Jugendlichen an die Fischerei" geäußert. 

Wenn es Kinder unter 10 Jahren sind, dann können die in Bayern mit einer Angel des Aufsichtführenden Angeln. D.h. man braucht pro 2 Kinder (unter 10) immer einen Erwachsenen mit Fischreischein. 

Wenn es Kinder über 10 Jahre sind, dann brauchen die Kinder einen sogenannten Jugendfischereischein sowie einen Erlaubnisschein, können dann aber mit einer eigenen Angel angeln. 

Wenn man einigermaßen mitdenkt, dann ist man sehr nett zu dem Presse-Menschen der zum Schnupperangeln vorbeikommt und lässt sich den Artikel bevor er in die Redaktion geht nochmal zeigen, und achtet darauf - dass er "harmlos" ist. Oder man schreibt ihn gleich selber und passt auf, dass da nichts missverständliches drinsteht. 

Jetzt gibt es da natürlich immerwieder Vereine, in denen den handelnden Personen die entsprechenden Informationen / Kenntnisse fehlen - und sich deshalb aufgrund von unmöglichen Presseberichten quasi selber auf dem Silbertablett für entsprechende Anzeigen präsentieren. 

Okay - da kann man dann sagen, Regeln nicht beachtet und dämliche Zeitungsartikel verfasst - selber Schuld! 

Hier sieht die Sache aber ganz anders aus! 

Die Leute vom Bezirksfischereiverein Erlangen haben mitgedacht, haben geschrieben 30 Kinder, 15 Erwachsene (erinnert euch - 1 Erwachsener, 2 Kinder  ) und haben sogar eine Ausnahmegenehmigung besorgt, damit auch die Kinder über 10 problemlos Angeln können. Die haben sich da also schon Gedanken gemacht - und das so clever verkauft, wie es halt geht. 

Und genau deshalb ist es auch so interesant. Die anzeigende Organisation ist nicht hergegangen und hat in den allerhintersten Vorschriften gesucht um vielleicht irgendeinen formalen Fehler aufzudecken und über diesen Fehler den Verein an den "Haken" zu nehmen. 

Nein, die haben ganz Plump die große Keule geschwungen und haben die Erwachsenen Teilnehmer wegen Verstoß gegen §17 des Tierschutzgesetzes angezeigt. In ihrer Begründung geben sie an, dass in einem "Schnupperfischen" kein gerechtfertigter Grund zur Tötung von Fischen vorliegt. Auch dann nicht, wenn die Fische hinterher gegessen werden - weil sie es als unglaubwürdig ansehen ein Schnupperfischen mit Nahrungserwerb zu begründen. 

Unabhängig was da jetzt rauskommt - Sowohl der Bezirksfischereiverein Erlangen, als auch andere Fischereivereine in der Umgebung haben entsprechende Veranstaltungen abgesagt. Womit sicher ein Teilziel der anzeigenden Organisation auf jeden Fall schonmal erreicht wurde. 

Ich bin auch gespannt ob und ggf. wie sich der Landesfischereiverband Bayern zu der Fragestellung positioniert.

P.S.
Zum hier am Rande diskutierten Thema, Sachkunde, Fischerprüfung usw. gibt es zumindest für Bayern vom Ministerium in Starnberg recht aktuelle, klare Anweisungen wie man das als Kursleiter zu handhaben hat. Aber das ist dann wieder ein anderes Thema


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Danke Franz, sehe das so wie Du das ausgeführt hast..


Ihr werdet ja sehen, was die bayerische Regierung dazu sagt in ihrer Antwort..



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt ob und ggf. wie sich der Landesfischereiverband Bayern zu der Fragestellung positioniert.


Da scheint hier zumindest eher Einigkeit zu herrschen:





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab nach erstem Überfliegen dazu auch nix auf der FB-Seite oder HP vom bayerischen Fischereiverband gefunden..






Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich bin aber schon der Meinung, daß es sinnvoll ist, einem Neuling zu zeigen und auch selbst ausführen zu lassen, wie man einen Fisch tötet und ausnimmt etc.


Selbst an Unis etc. musst Du bei Verwendung von Wirbeltieren zu Lehrzwecken vorher einen Antrag stellen laut TSG...

Und die Staatsanwalt ermittelt nicht nach gesundem Menschenverstand oder nach dem, was sinnvoll wäre, sondern danach, ob evtl geltendes Recht gebrochen wurde - was beim TSG auch Offizialdelikt ist (SA MUSS tätig werden bei Kenntniserhalt)


----------



## Lajos1 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Hallo,

stimmt, aber die Tiere welche zu Lehrzwecken an den Unis getötet werden,
werden in aller Regel auch nicht hinterher gegessen.
Franz_16 hat es genau auf den Punkt gebracht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Deep Down (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Allein zu Demonstrationszwecken wird  das Töten von Tieren ohen Weiteres sicherlich nicht rechtmäßig sein. 
Soweit die Fische aber auch verwertet werden sollen, sollte dagegen nichts einzuwenden sein!

Die sich sterotyp wiederholenden Ausführungen von Perta sollten immer, aber auch immer, vom Wahrheitsgehalt unter Berücksichtigung der dortigen Zielsetzung einer sorgfältigen Prüfung unterzogen werden und keinesfalls als "richtig" unterstellt werden!
Die Öffentlichkeitswirkung wird da oft über dem tatsächlich erzielbaren rechtlichen Ergebnis stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Öffentlichkeitswirkung wird da oft über dem tatsächlich erzielbaren rechtlichen Ergebnis stehen.


So isses, vor allem auch dann, wenn dumme Verbanditen wg. Kohle immer auch noch mit dem rechtlich so nicht haltbaren Nachweis der Fähigkeit öffentlich rumproleten und selber immer nur Angeln nur zur Verwertung wie Spahn und Konsorten oder der bayrischer Verband (Stichwort Augenthaler) in den Medien zu finden sind.....


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Zum nicht gewerblichen Töten von Wirbeltieren braucht man gar keine schriftliche Bestätigung der Sachkunde, die wird vom Tierschutzgesetz für Angler so nicht gefordert, aber von der Landesfischereiverordnung (BW).



Wo steht das in der LFVO? Baden-Württemberg

Dem Kursteilnehmer wird gezeigt wie ein Fisch fachgerecht betäubt und getötet wird. Dann fragt man ob er/sie/es das alles verstanden hat. Antwort ja, dann ist die Sachkunde vorhanden. Und wird an einem lebenden Fisch demonstriert, indem der  sachkundig getötet wird.  Am Ende ist der Fisch halt immer tot, dem wäre die Sachkunde egal wenn er entscheiden könnte weiter zu schwimmen.
Zudem müsste dann in allen Prüfungsbogen die Fragen zum sachgerechten töten kommen und richtig beantwortet werden. Und als KO Frage gelten. Das geht bei der Prüfungsform momentan gar nicht. 
Alles Blödsinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Hier gehts um Bayern.
Danke.


----------



## vergeben (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob der Fisch verwertet wird, sondern ob das Töten eines Fisches durch eine nicht sachkundige Person gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt.
> Darunter fällt auch das Töten von Fischen im Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Fischerprüfung. Die Sachkunde hat man rechtlich gesehen erst nach bestandener Prüfung.



Ist das aber nicht der gleiche Sachverhalt wie die Fahrschule?


----------



## Jose (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

ich war schon immer dafür, dass in der sportfischerprüfung die punkte "fisch zubereiten" und "fisch aufessen" als zwingend aufgenommen werden.
das das mal klar ist: schnuppern ist nicht essen!

zudem sollte zu den unbedingt mitzuführenden utensilien wie käscher etc. ein schutzhelm aufnommen werden. und zwar aufgesetzt, ansonsten wärs so zu ahnden wie angeln mit lebendem köfi.

ich zitier mal Rio:
"Gibt es ein Land auf der Erde,
Wo dieser Traum Wirklichkeit ist?
Ich weiß es wirklich nicht.
Ich weiß nur eins und da bin ich mir sicher:
Dieses Land ist es nicht."


----------



## kati48268 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

_OT:_
Wer zeigt & prüft & kontrolliert bloss all die Besitzer von Hühnern, Tauben, Karnickeln,... die ein paar dieser Viecher privat halten und ihnen gelegtlich auch den Hals umdrehen?!
Aber das sind ja auch bloß empfindungsfähige Warmblüter, bzw. auch nur Säugetiere.

Es kommt mir manchmal vor, als stehen Angler mehr unter Beobachtung als jeder Bordellbetreiber.

Und wir zeigen auch noch Verständnis dafür. #d
_OT aus_


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _OT:_
> Wer zeigt & prüft & kontrolliert bloss all die Besitzer von Hühnern, Tauben, Karnickeln,... die ein paar dieser Viecher privat halten und ihnen gelegtlich auch den Hals umdrehen?!


keine panik, auch da geht´s teilweise recht skurril zur sache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Ich habe jedenfalls mal die Landtagsabgeordnete Gabi Schmidt von den Freien Wählern, welche die Anfrage an die bayerische Regierung stellte, angemailt und gebeten, uns von der Antwort zu unterrichten, gerne auch mit einem Statement ihrerseits dazu.

Wir werden dann sehen, ob, wann und was da dann kommt.

Ich behalte auch etwas (aber natürlich immer ohne Gewähr) die Seiten des bayerischen Verbandes im Auge, falls von denen dazu was kommen sollte...

Würde mich freuen, wenn auch andere das im Blick behalten würden....


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Gäbe es evtl Möglichkeiten der Vereins zur Gegenanzeige von P..., falls ein Freispruch die Folge wäre? Etwa wg Verleumdung/ falscher Verdächtigung o.Ä.???


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Ob das die näxten sind?
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/r...hem-Karpfen-gelingt-die-Flucht;art602,3257516


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Hallo,

na, da wäre ja ich als 8jähriger Schwarzfischer damals nach PETA Ansicht mindestens ein Schwerverbrecher gewesen. Wie gut, daß es diese weltfremde Orgnisation da noch nicht gab.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Aus dem Büro von der Landtagsabgeordneten Gabi Schmidt von den Freien Wählern, welche die Anfrage an die Regierung stellte, kam schon die Antwort auf meine Bitte, uns über die Antwort der Regierung zu informieren, daraus das momentan maßgebende Zitat:


> Selbstverständlich werde ich Ihnen die Auskunft zuleiten, sobald sie Frau Schmidt vorliegt. Ich möchte Sie aber zuvor darauf aufmerksam machen, dass die Beantwortung einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen kann, 4 bis 8 Wochen sind dabei die Regel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Nun hat auch der bayerische Verband, nun ja, nennen wirs mal: "reagiert"....

https://www.facebook.com/lfvbayern/posts/1081965185190978

Er weist immer hin drauf hin....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun hat auch der bayerische Verband, nun ja, nennen wirs mal: "reagiert"....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lfvbayern/posts/1081965185190978
> 
> Er weist immer hin drauf hin....



Immerhin stellt sich der LFV Bayern den Kommentierenden und antwortet direkt. Das war in der Vergangenheit nicht selbstverständlich.

Das ändert allerdings nichts an der weiterhin strikt bestehenden Haltung "Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb".


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Das Komische:
Geh ich inzwischen über die Seite vom LFV, findet man das nicht mehr, nur wenn man direkt über unseren Link geht...


Keine Ahnung, wie das geht...


----------



## Dachfeger (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Komische:
> Geh ich inzwischen über die Seite vom LFV, findet man das nicht mehr, nur wenn man direkt über unseren Link geht...
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wie das geht...



Komisch. Verstehe ich auch nicht. Aber von FatzeBook hab ich eh nicht viel Peilung.


----------



## Jose (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

ist doch ganz einfach, nennt sich deeplink.

wenn du weißt, wo der stuhl steht, dann findeste den auch ohne hinweisschild.


----------



## Dachfeger (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Schade nur das den Deeplink ohne Direktlink keiner mehr findet.
Haben wir hier also exklusiv. Ist aber in der Sache nicht sehr hilfreich, wie ich finde. Was ist der Hintergrund von solchen Link-Verstecken?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

tja......................


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Interessant ist:
Nachdem der Bezirksfischereiverein Erlangen, zunächst sein geplantes 2. Schnupperfischen für dieses Jahr abgesagt hatte, haben sie heute entschieden dass es dennoch stattfinden wird! Am 17.09 wird es nun also ein weiteres Schnupperfischen geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Das find ich in Ordnung, nicht unterkriegen lassen..


----------



## n0rdfriese (23. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Komische:
> Geh ich inzwischen über die Seite vom LFV, findet man das nicht mehr, nur wenn man direkt über unseren Link geht...
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wie das geht...



OT

Man kann als Seitenbetreiber Beiträge nicht mehr in der Timeline anzeigen lassen. Das ist dann quasi eine Stufe vor Posts löschen. Das dient grundsätzlich zur Deeskalation und Entspannung der Seitenbetreiber.  

Das bedeutet aber noch nicht, dass die Kommentare und Aktivitäten von Nutzern aus der Timeline der Nutzer verschwinden. Nur Besucher der FB Seite des LFV sehen den Beitrag nicht, wenn wir allerdings alle fleissig weiter kommentieren wird es bei uns in der TL für unsere Freunde sichtbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

aha...
Bin halt nicht so der FBler, wusst ich nicht.
danke-.


----------



## kati48268 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ... nun also ein weiteres Schnupperfischen geben.


Das ist doch auch problemlos so zu gestalten, das es nicht angreifbar ist.

Die Petaner-Fanatiker wissen auch, dass ihre Anzeigen nicht durchgehen, da ihnen aber keine Kosten entstehen, ist es 
a)eine geile Publicity und 
b)wenn ASVs deswegen Veranstaltungen erst gar nicht machen, natürlich auch ein Riesenerfolg.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Interessant ist:
> Nachdem der Bezirksfischereiverein Erlangen, zunächst sein geplantes 2. Schnupperfischen für dieses Jahr abgesagt hatte, haben sie heute entschieden dass es dennoch stattfinden wird! Am 17.09 wird es nun also ein weiteres Schnupperfischen geben.



Jetzt müssen sich nur noch Erwachsene finden, die dort die Aufsicht übernehmen wollen. Denn PETA hat bereits angekündigt, wieder alle anzuzeigen.

Der beste Weg ist natürlich, dass sich wieder die gleichen Leute engagieren, die bereits angezeigt wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Oder Verbandler - einmal im Leben was Sinnvolles tun ;-)))

ok, war ich wieder pöse, konnts mir nicht verkneifen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Ich lobe den Verband!!!!!

Nach meinen Infos hast der bayerische Verband die juristischen Kosten für den Verein  über die Versicherung übernommen..

Wenn ein Verband mal was Gutes macht, muss man das auch loben!


----------



## gründler (23. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Petaner-Fanatiker wissen auch, dass ihre Anzeigen nicht durchgehen, da ihnen aber keine Kosten entstehen, ist es
> a)eine geile Publicity und
> b)wenn ASVs deswegen Veranstaltungen erst gar nicht machen, natürlich auch ein Riesenerfolg.



Seit gut 3-4 Jahren = Massives Einstellen von Veranstaltungen Deutschlandweit.

Die feiern schon längst weil wir klein beigeben aus Angst vor einer Angst die gar nicht vorhanden sein sollte.

Und je mehr wir klein beigeben (Deutschlandweit) desto schneller werden wir mehr und mehr an Boden verlieren und das ist genau das was die Gegner Anstreben,uns von innen Aushöhlen.

Und das schlimmste, man macht es noch mit (mit einigen Ausnahmen) die sich halt nicht unterdrücken lassen wie der große Rest der Angelwelt in De.

Das Spiel mit der Angst....und viele LV's AV's BV's...... lassen sich auch noch vor die Karren spannen.......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich lobe den Verband!!!!!
> 
> Nach meinen Infos hast der bayerische Verband die juristischen Kosten für den Verein übernommen..
> 
> Wenn ein Verband mal was Gutes macht, muss man das auch loben!



Alle Verbandsmitglieder haben doch meines Wissens nach Rechtsschutz. Was soll denn der Verband da über das Maß des eh gegebenen Rechtsschutzes hinaus übernommen haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Gibt ja unterschiedliche Versicherungen, wenn die Bayern ne bessere als der DAFV haben, ist es auch ein Zeichen guter Arbeit..


----------



## gründler (23. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Ps:

Es wäre zu wünschen wenn mehr und mehr Vereine Veranstalter....wieder mehr und mehr ANGEL-Veranstaltungen auf die Beine stellen und sich der unberechtigten Angst stellen.

Bei Einhaltung aller Regeln,droht auch kein erfolg für die Gegner.

Oder vor was hat man Angst? Sie benutzen uns wie Ochsen vorm Karren und kaum einer rafft es,denkt mal in einer stillen min. drüber nach.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Nun auch in Pinnow - Angelfischerverbände schlafen weiter:
http://www.uckermarkkurier.de/prenzlau/tierschuetzer-zeigen-buergermeister-an-2524718308.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Hätte man sich auf Anglerseite rechtzeitig ein Lobbytechnisches Immunsystem angeschafft(in Form von kompetenten und offensiv handelnden ANGELverbänden)
müsste man sich heute nicht mit diesen piesackenden Bazillen rumärgern..


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Die Anglerverbände sind alle Rechtsschutzversichert und in BW zB. können sich Vereine über den Verband Rechtsschutz versichern. 
Geld haben die auch genügend, aber mal einen Rechtsanwalt zu bezahlen ist halt nicht drin. Und dann haben alle Schiss zu klagen. Aber wehe wenn der Nachbar mal zu nahe am Gartenzaun parkt.
Wir verwenden momentan die nicht mehr notwendigen 25000 € Verbandssteuer um uns die besten Anwäte der Stadt zu sichern und unsere Rechte durchzusetzen. Und das funktioniert bestens.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wir verwenden momentan die nicht mehr notwendigen 25000 € Verbandssteuer um uns die besten Anwäte der Stadt zu sichern und unsere Rechte durchzusetzen. Und das funktioniert bestens.



Top,lieber die € gut investieren,als sie durch andere sinnlos verbrennen zu lassen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und dann haben alle Schiss zu klagen.



Auf welcher Grundlage sollen die Vereine bzw. Verbände denn klagen? Das Tierschutzgesetz bietet den Tierrechts-Fanatikern doch eine Steilvorlage. Erst wenn gerichtlich festgestellt werden sollte, dass Schnupperangeln rechtmäßig sind, besteht eine Grundlage, sich gegen Anzeigen zur Wehr zu setzen.


----------



## Deep Down (25. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Durch solche Anzeigen wird man erst merken wie bescheuert solch drangsalierende Regeln sind und über Peta schüttelt jeder nur den Kopf!
Die Anzeigen werden denen nie ausgehen, weil ein solches Handeln einfach ganz tief im menschlichen Dasein verwurzelt ist!
Peta sammelt damit nur Unverständnis!


----------



## angler1996 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

mal ne dumme Frage.
 Pinnow , wo liegt das Nest?
 wer zur Hölle ruft da die Pate Typen an und steckt denen ein gutes Vorhaben eines ehrenamtlichen BgM's?
 oder beschäftigen die x Man, um jedes Lokalblatt durch zu stöbern?


----------



## Jose (25. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> ...Peta sammelt damit nur Unverständnis!


dafür bräuchte es überwiegend verständige bürger.
sag ich mal fehlanzeige

wir leben in einer meinungsgesellschaft.
kau denen gekonnt was vor und die schmatzen und schlucken...


----------



## Deep Down (26. August 2016)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Nur wenn man sich gegen Kinder wendet, kippt ganz schnell die Stimmung der Helikoptereltern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Vor einem Jahr..


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

Hier mal was aktuelles aus NRW
http://www.asv-do-wickede.de/media/pdf/2017 - RdErlSchnupperangeln2017-11-23.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Klärung bei der bayerischen Regierung: Schnupperangeln tierschutzwidrig?*

danke Dir - Wer da nicht erbricht, hat schon nen leeren Magen vom vielen kotz......


----------

